# Aberystwyth / Mid Wales



## rob_65 (May 21, 2007)

Can I get a quote off anyone near this region? Willing to travel within reason 

It's a Ford Focus, nothing horrendous but it's not been washed properly throughout its lifetime I think. Some minor scratches that need doing aswell.

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

do you ever travel up to anglesey?


----------

